# rifle access points



## monoman (Nov 18, 2009)

any access points on rifle below omer where i can pull off the road and fish without walking too far?


----------



## xfactor (Jan 31, 2010)

Basically if you follow River rd southeast along the river, its about a 3mile jaunt ending at State rd. There's plenty of spots to fish along there.(state land) Also the east side of State rd south of the bridge is a two-track that leads back to the river, but it gets pretty tore up and the locals usually have it full of camps back there. I just checked the river today and it looks nearly perfect! Not to high and no ice or flows whatsoever. With the nice weather ahead this week, things should be picking up real nice after this gentle rain we had. Good Luck.


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

heres a link to the DNR Public land map by the rifle river in Arenac County by omer....

http://www.midnr.com/FLW/LandsOpen-Hunting/Hunting_Land_arenac_COUNTY.pdf

there is a several spots on river rd, by state rd just southeast of omer just past the train tracks that is state land... also on the east side of state rd south of the bridge there is some 2 tracks that go thru state land....

but i am still looking for a better properity boundry map... anyone know where to find a current plot map online for arenac county...

i would like to find out if its legal to camp on this state land along side the rifle river and where to register if it is... i know people do it every year... but i cannot afford to pay for any tickets or court cost for a tresspassing charge...

here is a link to the DNR web page listing all the county public land maps...

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10371_14793_51784-200319--,00.html

and another good DNR map of state game/wildlife areas....

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10913-31657--,00.html


----------



## xfactor (Jan 31, 2010)

uofmguy68 said:


> heres a link to the DNR Public land map by the rifle river in Arenac County by omer....
> 
> http://www.midnr.com/FLW/LandsOpen-Hunting/Hunting_Land_arenac_COUNTY.pdf
> 
> ...


All you need is a camp permit from any DNR station. They're free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

